# how to make pseudo taper dankung link



## idiotnovice (Nov 10, 2014)

Hi Guys is there a link to any tutorial or better still a video for making these out there anywhere?


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Hope these help/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/31466-how-i-tie-pseudo-tapers/

http://www.supershooting.com/More-about-pseuto-tapered-bands.html

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/31818-this-is-how-oldmiser-ties-a-loop-tube/


----------

